# EPI Clutch Kit for 05 Rubicon



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

I did the search and I don't see any post about a EPI clucth kit for any year Rubicon, I'm thinking about install one on my 05 Rub and want to see if any other Rub owners have installed and what they think, :agreed:was it a waste of time and money or DO IT! Thanks for reply backs :309149:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Man hate to bust ya bubble but a rubicon doesn't have a belt an clutches,, it has this funky lil honda transmission. May want to look into a GR for it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

if the rubicon has a wet clutch u can still do clutch kit bt im nt sure if they have one.

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here's a start ..
http://www.epiperformance.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=EPI&Product_Code=WE497213


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been to EPI site and HL sells a Outlaw kit I guess it not on anyones Rubicon on this site GR not made for Rub any more due to cost, I've seen post else where about installling a Foremen gear to get a 3% or 7%. Not going that way would sell what I got if I wanted that


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

Kit came today plan to install will update after it installed:rockn:


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

sloboy said:


> Man hate to bust ya bubble but a rubicon doesn't have a belt an clutches,, it has this funky lil honda transmission. May want to look into a GR for it.


 
Really? lol It has Springs on a clucth plate (6 SPRINGS)


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

*HONDA • TRX 500 RUBICON 4x4 01-09/11 • ECONOMY* 







Quantity in Cart: _None_ 
Code: *WE497020*
Price: *$49.95*

*HONDA • TRX 500 RUBICON 4x4 01-09/11 • ECONOMY* :bigok:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

My bad cuz,,,but I really don't see you gaining much from that... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

If it will help spin the tires in the thick stuff and get me throught it


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

Waiting for Clucth puller I had ordered Wrong one My Bad:34:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

YAAMULE said:


> If it will help spin the tires in the thick stuff and get me throught it


it will help alittle but dont be expecting it to do what a gear reduction does. All the clutch kit does is increase the engaging rpms so that the motor is in a good powerband before the tires start to turn.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i agree .. cultch kit might help a little but a gear reduction will be a big difference


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

There isn't a GR for a Rubicon, the only way I've seen it done is to piece mill it with other Honda parts. If the clucth helps in the Mud when i ride and during Hunting season in the swamps :flames:then IT was time and money well spend


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ive got the HL clutch kit in mine. i didnt put it in the previous owner did, but i have rode my buddies stock rubi and mine definitely has a higher stall. all it is is stiffer psprings that dont let the clutch engage until the engine is in higher rpms. it will give you what feels like more torque off the line. only time its really gonna help you is if ur in the thick stuff and you stop/get stuck and then have to continue going again it helps break the wheels free and get them spinning again.


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

:wee_fly:That Right!


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Did you complete the install yet? If so do you have a few pictures to show how it was done.


----------

